# 2023 Union Bindings: Thoughts & Observations



## t-bizzy (Sep 13, 2009)

I was really stoked to learn about the Ultra, but then after looking in detail came away unimpressed. I'll look at them in store next season, but the lack of any canting AND forward lean adjustment cooled my jets pretty quickly.


----------



## Gregg LaPointe (Dec 25, 2016)

I was also interested in the new ultra. To me it looks like a contact pro with different absorption materials.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Ultra looks great, hope they improved on the flaws of Contact Pro, and that they keep producing a no canting version after they give into the pressure from cantboys.


----------



## Gregg LaPointe (Dec 25, 2016)

I loved my contact pros. Only had one flaw with the base material seperating from the plastic. Had a new base 2 days later.


----------



## Gregg LaPointe (Dec 25, 2016)

What flaws?


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

I was looking at the catalog more closely and saw there is now the toe strap “TS 4.0 SL,” which has an adjuster with a screw. The TS 4.0 SL is on the Atlas Pro, Falcor, and the Ultra.

I am glad they brought back the screw-in tool-less adjuster on the 4.0 SL, but curious as to why Union retained the TS 4.0+ (with no screw-in adjuster) on the Atlas FC (stiffest binding in the line) and the Charger (split board binding). I confirmed the TS 4.0 SL version having a screw-in adjuster after watching some preview videos on the Ultra. 










Meanwhile, the entry-level Flite Pro/Rosa has the TS 4.0 with a screw adjuster (not tool-less). For me, having a screw on the toe strap is just a lot more reassuring and gives peace of mind.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Gregg LaPointe said:


> What flaws?


Just the way the disc sits mainly.

And if the screwless adjuster is a weight thing, it’s kinda weird not to have it on Flite Pro I guess, maybe it’s more expensive or needs a firm binding to sit properly?


----------



## Legendaryl (Mar 31, 2020)

I was happy to see the new ultra until I realised that there's no highback adjustment to set the forward lean (though its a freestyle binding) as I prefer to have the option there to adjust 0 lean or more lean etc... just like stratas.

Question. Changing the strata Magnesium buckle to aluminium (which explains the price), does it mean its less durable?


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm sure a metallurgic expert will chime in, but my understanding is that while magnesium is stronger and lighter than aluminum it is also incredible brittle. You can relate this to carbon high backs and their plastic counterparts. Overall I would say between the 2 materials there will be no noticeable difference in durability. Industry standard is aluminum on the ratchets anyway. With that said, durability and reliability is also directly tied to manufacturing specs and materials grade, which can certainly impact both durability and reliability.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Using magnesium in snow is kinda silly.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

bseracka said:


> I'm sure a metallurgic expert will chime in, but my understanding is that while magnesium is stronger and lighter than aluminum it is also incredible brittle. You can relate this to carbon high backs and their plastic counterparts. Overall I would say between the 2 materials there will be no noticeable difference in durability. Industry standard is aluminum on the ratchets anyway. With that said, durability and reliability is also directly tied to manufacturing specs and materials grade, which can certainly impact both durability and reliability.





Legendaryl said:


> I was happy to see the new ultra until I realised that there's no highback adjustment to set the forward lean (though its a freestyle binding) as I prefer to have the option there to adjust 0 lean or more lean etc... just like stratas.
> 
> Question. Changing the strata Magnesium buckle to aluminium (which explains the price), does it mean its less durable?


Another way I see this: all of Union’s heel cups are made of aluminum, so I am sure aluminum ratchets are just fine.

Using magnesium saves some (negligible) weight and also serves as marketing.


----------



## SNowpro (Dec 16, 2010)

Found this thread reviewing the new 2022/ 2023 Union bindings. They still stick to the TS 4.0+ on certain modells. 

Riding the strata it happend now once to me while within the chairlift that somehow the toe strap at the strapped-in foot got loose, probably to a ski or even myself. Luckily the strap there as still buckled in on the other side. 

To me: there is a risk that a rider might loose a strap eg in a crowded quere (here in Europe usually the skiers always run over your SNB equipment....) or even during lift ride in these f...ing new tiny 6 chair lifts with a bar between your legs (yes in between) and if you are a 6.5 foot tall guy like me there is no change you can get your board on these bars....


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

I just noticed how the 2023 Atlas FC kept the traditional FLAD, while the Atlas Pro and Atlas base model have the new integrated dial adjuster.


----------



## boardoftheworld (Feb 8, 2021)

I managed to scoop up the 2023 Strata for the $249 price. It looks like all the retailers now have back at the $319 price. So far so good on the new Strata. Bummed the contact pro didn't make the cut.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

boardoftheworld said:


> I managed to scoop up the 2023 Strata for the $249 price. It looks like all the retailers now have back at the $319 price. So far so good on the new Strata. Bummed the contact pro didn't make the cut.


I got lucky and was able to get the 2023 Strata for $249 also. I thought the price was a typo, so I bought the Strata almost immediately. The timing was great, because I was looking for new bindings.

From what I remember, the Strata MSRP was at $269 when it debuted for the 2018-19 season.

The following year, I bought the 19-20 model for $279 (Forma Elite ankle strap).

Then for 20-21 & 21-22, the Strata got the Forma Lab ankle strap and priced at $319.

No major changes for 2023, except the ratchets are now aluminum instead of magnesium and the Union Team highback is standard.


----------



## BobbyGrand (Jan 3, 2014)

Saw the new 2023 atlas at a local shop, gotta say the overall design looks awesome but the dial for the forward lean is a major concern. Sure its sleek and operates smoothly, but I can only think of how often it will get bumped and adjusted by mistake - the dial has a lot of play almost like a radio knob in a car


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

BobbyGrand said:


> Saw the new 2023 atlas at a local shop, gotta say the overall design looks awesome but the dial for the forward lean is a major concern. Sure its sleek and operates smoothly, but I can only think of how often it will get bumped and adjusted by mistake - the dial has a lot of play almost like a radio knob in a car


Thanks for that bit of info. 

I talked to my friend yesterday who is a big Atlas fan and recommended him to not get the 2023 because of the dial adjuster on the forward lean. 

We will just have to wait and see if the dial adjuster stays around after next season.


----------



## Mitrele (10 mo ago)

Hi, i’m new in this forum. I’m looking for new binding for my capita ultrafear and can‘t choose between contact pro and strata. I’m kean more for strata, but can’t decide on the 2022 model (200 euro) or the new 2023 model (260 euro).


----------



## boardoftheworld (Feb 8, 2021)

Mitrele said:


> Hi, i’m new in this forum. I’m looking for new binding for my capita ultrafear and can‘t choose between contact pro and strata. I’m kean more for strata, but can’t decide on the 2022 model (200 euro) or the new 2023 model (260 euro).


I actually rode both on my 2022 Ultrafear. I bounced between the 2020 Contact Pro and 2023 Strata this season. They are so similar. Either will work well on the Ultrafear. I like my Strata's a little more because they offer a little more padding when landing and they are slightly stiffer which has helped with riding out of the park. You can't go wrong with either. I lean a little more to the 2023 strata between the two. I would rate them like this - the Strata at 4.7 / 5 and the Contact Pro at 4.5 / 5. 

I didn't put together a full review for the Contact Pros. However, here is what I came up with for the 2023 Strata. https://www.boardoftheworld.com/union-strata-snowboard-bindings-review/


----------



## teknodude (Jan 2, 2017)

did union ever fix the loose ankle strap issue?


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

teknodude said:


> did union ever fix the loose ankle strap issue?


Yes, that was fixed during the 2018-19 season.

I remember because I got the updated hardware during that season for my 2017-18 Contact Pros. Also, because I own 2 pairs of 2018-19 Falcors and they stay tight on the ankle straps just fine.


----------



## Shimmy (11 mo ago)

i'm on 2021 Atlas bindings and love them. i almost pulled the trigger on the 2023 model, but just couldn't justify buying new bindings yet when i'm perfectly happy with the 21s.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Just picked up a set of early release 2023 Atlases since I loved the redesigned 2022 so much. I've been running them way more than the Stratas this season and wanted another pair, so figured why not just get the new one. Will report back if there are any issues with the new FLAD, but seems fine at first handling.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Triple8Sol said:


> Just picked up a set of early release 2023 Atlases since I loved the redesigned 2022 so much. I've been running them way more than the Stratas this season and wanted another pair, so figured why not just get the new one. Will report back if there are any issues with the new FLAD, but seems fine at first handling.


Thanks! I am looking forward to hearing back about the FLAD.


----------



## dwdesign (Mar 30, 2011)

Though not a 2023 model... I just picked up some new Atlas Super Pro bindings with the Exoframe 5.0 Ankle Strap and TS 4.0+ Toe Strap and gotta say that I really prefer both of the regular Atlas straps that are on my Mustard colored 2021s. The Exoframe 5.0 ankle strap is pretty stiff and somewhat hefty, which makes it less comfortable than the regular 3.0 straps. It definitely provides a more locked down feeling but I guess I just like the touch of give and better comfort on my instep that the regular Atlas straps provide. The TS 4.0+ toe straps are super minimalist and made from a harder/firmer and less grippy material -- so it requires some extra attention when strapping in to make sure it doesn't move. No me gusta.


----------



## Mitrele (10 mo ago)

boardoftheworld said:


> I actually rode both on my 2022 Ultrafear. I bounced between the 2020 Contact Pro and 2023 Strata this season. They are so similar. Either will work well on the Ultrafear. I like my Strata's a little more because they offer a little more padding when landing and they are slightly stiffer which has helped with riding out of the park. You can't go wrong with either. I lean a little more to the 2023 strata between the two. I would rate them like this - the Strata at 4.7 / 5 and the Contact Pro at 4.5 / 5.
> 
> I didn't put together a full review for the Contact Pros. However, here is what I came up with for the 2023 Strata. https://www.boardoftheworld.com/union-strata-snowboard-bindings-review/


Thanks for the info. This is my new set up


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

2023 Strata back to $249 on a few web sites, including Evo and Milo Sport.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Triple8Sol said:


> Just picked up a set of early release 2023 Atlases since I loved the redesigned 2022 so much. I've been running them way more than the Stratas this season and wanted another pair, so figured why not just get the new one. Will report back if there are any issues with the new FLAD, but seems fine at first handling.


Any feedback yet on the 2023 Atlas highbacks?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

mjayvee said:


> Any feedback yet on the 2023 Atlas highbacks?


FLAD is very easy to adjust but there are no discernable clicks so I find myself counting the number of turns, kind of like how you would adjust some shocks/coilovers on a car. The knob/wheel doesn't lock in place, so I definitely worry it will get bumped, although I haven't noticed any movement after 4-5 days. It's not my favorite design, and I wish they had stuck with the tried and true traditional style, but it's not a dealbreaker. Btw I also picked up a set of 2023 Atlas Pros in addition to the regular 2023 Atlas.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

The Union rep has so much enthusiasm 😆


----------



## boardoftheworld (Feb 8, 2021)

Mitrele said:


> Thanks for the info. This is my new set up
> View attachment 162567


Of course! That is a gorgeous setup!


----------



## DJ_Dup (8 mo ago)

I need a new set of Atlas but might try to get some 2022 ones as ive got doubt about the dial adjuster.
I love the New Pink Forces, shame they dont do the Atlas in that colour.
The New splitboard system looks good... i might upgrade my old Explorers too


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Anybody planning to change/replace their toe/ankle straps and/or highbacks? 

I might swap out my highback with the Falcor 2.0 highback so I can slightly stiffen up my ‘23 Stratas. 

I also have had my eyes on the Exoframe 4.0 ankle strap, which is returning to the ‘23 catalog.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

2022-23 Union lineup is now live on their web site! Lots of goodies in the parts catalog.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

Woooow, they made a pinless version of their split bindings!








Charger


Are you looking to push the limits of your next splitboarding mission? Thanks to a Union exclusive Forged Carbon heelcup, the Explorer FC weighs in over 70g lighter than our traditional Explorer binding. Allowing you to tour further, faster and with less fatigue.




eu.unionbindingcompany.com





Hopefully it improves their puck reliability too. They'd still have to improve their risers and crampons, but it's getting somewhere, definitely!


----------



## jorgo (7 mo ago)

The new Ultras look really interesting although nothing like their namesake in terms of flex in the highback. Bit disappointing there's no forward lean adjustment.


----------



## SLOPES & PEAKS (5 mo ago)

I've been rocking Jones bindings for a few seasons and lookin to grab something new. The biggest thing about NOW/Jones is that squishy footbed they go, it's helped fatigue in my knees and lets me ride longer. Any suggestions in the Union line up that would be similar?


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

SLOPES & PEAKS said:


> I've been rocking Jones bindings for a few seasons and lookin to grab something new. The biggest thing about NOW/Jones is that squishy footbed they go, it's helped fatigue in my knees and lets me ride longer. Any suggestions in the Union line up that would be similar?


Coming from Now/Jones, will you miss Skate Tech? 

_For a damp/cushioned Union:_ 
Falcor or Strata depending on your riding style, flex preference, type of board(s), terrain, and experience.

Both have mini disks and adjustable heel cups, but non-adjustable foot beds (both are canted). Strata has a slightly wider foot bed than Falcor.

_Reference/Preference:_
I am around 215 lbs/97 kg. I ride a size 10 DC boot and perfectly fit Medium in Union. For bulkier size 10 boots or 10.5+, go with Large.
I like the Strata on medium or slightly softer boards, while the Falcor is better for me on stiffer boards.

_Other option:_
Ultra is being claimed to be the most damp model yet and all-new for 2022-23.


----------



## SLOPES & PEAKS (5 mo ago)

mjayvee said:


> Coming from Now/Jones, will you miss Skate Tech?
> 
> _For a damp/cushioned Union:_
> Falcor or Strata depending on your riding style, flex preference, type of board(s), terrain, and experience.
> ...



My only other experience with bindings were the first pair I bought 5 years ago which were Union Forces so I'm not sure if I'd miss skatetech however my Mercurys are still in great shape and will get a few more seasons out of them. I'm planning on focusing some more time this upcoming season in the park as I haven't really ever done much so wanting a second pair of bindings so I don't have to switch too often as I'll be riding 3-5 times a week. The Ultra definitely looks great. Thanks for the detailed reply!


----------



## boardoftheworld (Feb 8, 2021)

mjayvee said:


> Anybody planning to change/replace their toe/ankle straps and/or highbacks?
> 
> I might swap out my highback with the Falcor 2.0 highback so I can slightly stiffen up my ‘23 Stratas.
> 
> I also have had my eyes on the Exoframe 4.0 ankle strap, which is returning to the ‘23 catalog.


I am thinking about switching up the strap on my 2023 Stratas. My back foot's strap kept slipping when I would land off jumps. I don't remember having that issue with the more flexy forma straps.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

boardoftheworld said:


> I am thinking about switching up the strap on my 2023 Stratas. My back foot's strap kept slipping when I would land off jumps. I don't remember having that issue with the more flexy forma straps.


Exoframe 4.0 ankle straps back in stock on Union’s web site.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Took a look at the 2023 Atlas and Ultra last week.

_Atlas:_ the highback dial adjuster was not as bad as I thought it would be. I like the new (stiffer) highback.

_Ultra: _I love everything about it except that the base does not have holes/openings for replacing the ladders. You would have to cut into the base or replace the entire baseplate. Maybe Union has a warranty plan around that?


----------



## dwdesign (Mar 30, 2011)

mjayvee said:


> _Ultra: _I love everything about it except that the base does not have holes/openings for replacing the ladders. You would have to cut into the base or replace the entire baseplate. Maybe Union has a warranty plan around that?


The TPE Outsole (bottom) is not glued... so pull that off/away from the inner "Molecular Bushing" to access the slot which is cutout of that bushing.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

dwdesign said:


> The TPE Outsole (bottom) is not glued... so pull that off/away from the inner "Molecular Bushing" to access the slot which is cutout of that bushing.


Have you tried this yourself?


----------



## dwdesign (Mar 30, 2011)

mjayvee said:


> Have you tried this yourself?


No. I was speculating from their marketing text and diagram and didn't take the time to write the post as opinion (e.g. I think the TPE Outsole is like an iPhone case). I actually think the bushings are co-molded after seeing this components demo video. Also, would be a great relief if it's as simple as pulling the entire bushing off if the top layer isn't glued to the baseplate.


----------



## dwdesign (Mar 30, 2011)

mjayvee said:


> _Ultra: _I love everything about it except that the base does not have holes/openings for replacing the ladders. You would have to cut into the base or replace the entire baseplate. Maybe Union has a warranty plan around that?


Looks like this is correct. You have to cut the bottom bushing TPE outsole. I missed Nivek's description in the Ultra thread. Union also confirmed this when I asked.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

The usual “review” that sounds more like advertising, but they actually had critique about the toe strap.


----------

